# Bosco & Mozy



## Jang (Jul 6, 2010)

Hello! I'm a fairly new member to this forum and here are my babies, Bosco and Mozy:

This is Mozy, a 9 month old Exotic shorthair female tabby

















And this is Bosco, a 4 1/2 month old exotic shorthair male mackerel tabby

















They look fairly similar except that Mozy has more of a dollface and a pink nose whereas Bosco's got the flatter face and a brown nose. Both are wonderful cats and super affectionate, Mozy constantly has to be near me, even when I take a shower!


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

OMGosh! What cute kitties. Mozy is adorable and I could look at Bosco's face all day!!


----------



## Dave_ph (Jul 7, 2009)

Those are some happy kitties.


----------



## ndiniz (Jun 29, 2009)

that's extremely adorable! I bet you wouldn't trade either of them. I love Bosco's surprised look! It's like he's saying "what?!"


----------



## MaloreyAnimal (Aug 28, 2008)

Those are great pictures!  Such adorable kitties, love their expessions!


----------



## swimkris (Jul 17, 2010)

Precious- I want to steal them


----------



## Mama Bear (Jul 10, 2010)

OMG my mouth fell open when I saw them. They are too cute!! I love their faces.


----------



## katlover13 (Apr 15, 2008)

What sweet faces they have! How did you get them?


----------



## ardubs (Jul 21, 2010)

OMG - they are too precious!


----------



## Feisty Kitten (Jun 18, 2010)

Aww, I love their squished faces. 2 of mine have slightly squished faces. I love the way they sleep too. So cute.


----------



## razzle (May 20, 2010)

Oh God look at those faces. Just too precious. Cats are the best. I want to steal them too.

Kathy


----------

